# Meetings > Workshops >  Εισαγωγή στα Ασύρματα δίκτυα , #4 - Kυριακή 15 Μαϊου

## papashark

*Κυριακή 15 Mαϊου 16:00*

_(η ημερομηνία και ώρα μπορούν να αλλάξουν κατόπιν δική σας προτροπής, ή δικού μου κολλήματος   )_

Σκοπός η εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα και στο AWMN
-Θεωρεία RF
-Ασύρματες συσκευές WiFi 
-Διαμόρφωση σήματος
-Db και περιορισμοί
-Κεραίες
-Κανάλια & Παρεμβολές
-Υπολογισμός Link
-Στήσιμο πολλαπλών link
-Tοπολογία awmn
-Εφαρμογές στο awmn
-Διάφορες Απορείες

Διάρκεια περίπου 3 ώρες
Παρακαλώ όσοι θέλετε να έρθετε, να ρίξετε μια ματιά στο http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/ ώστε να έχετε και έτοιμες απορείες.

Μετά έχει και φαγητό συνήθως σε κοντινή ταβέρνα για όσους θέλουν

Tόπος συνάντησης η *Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών & Ολύμπου*:

Μπορείτε να έρθετε με τον ηλεκτρικό (κατεβαίνετε στάση Κάτω Πετραλώνων από την μεριά των Κάτω Πετραλώνων και ανεβαίνετε προς Αθήνα).

Για να βοηθήσω όσους έρθουν με δικό τους όχημα, το κομμάτι του χάρτη που βλέπετε ξεκινάει από το Πράκτικερ, μετά είναι το στρατόπεδο, μετά τις αποθήκες, μετά κάτι αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις και μετά διασταύρωση με Π.Ράλλη, και το στενάκι που είναι η Δαιδαλιδών (που ανεβαίνει από την Πειραιώς προς τις γραμμές) είναι πιο ψηλά μεταξύ του Baby-O και μαγαζί (ο Θεός να το κάνει μαγαζί) με πυροσβεστήρες απέναντι από τα γήπεδα τέννις άμα θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## voulou

xexe !!! Μου αρεσει η ωρα αυτη τι φορα. Θα πουμε πανω κατω τα ιδια? 
Το πιθανοτερο θα ειναι να ερθω.  ::

----------


## papashark

Nαι, και άμα έχετε απορειες, μπορουμε να πούμε και τίποτα ποιό extreme  ::

----------


## KARTEL

κι εγω κι εγω.ρε συ,αν γινεται να εχεις μια κολα α4,με μικρη γραμματοσειρα(για να χωρανε πολλα),που να γραφει μεσα καποια πραγματα απο αυτα που λες,ωστε να τους ριχνουμε καμια ματια μετα που φευγουμε.ενα πρωτοτυπο να υπαρχει και δε νομιζω να ειναι κοστος και κοπος να μιραζοντε 5-10 σελιδες.

----------


## papashark

Kόστος δεν είναι, εγώ είμαι λίγο τεμπελάκος  ::

----------


## KARTEL

χιχιχι ::

----------


## LetMeFly

I ll be there! Xρειαζεται να δηλωσουμε ονομα ή τιποτα αλλο?

----------


## alsafi

Μπορει να περασω και εγω καμια βολτα.
Καλου κακου βαλτε μου ενα καναπε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

ο Letmefly μετα απο σχεδον 2 χρονια εκανε το πρωτο του ποστ. να κατι που δεν βλεπεις καθε μερα

----------


## voulou

Guyz εγω και kartel ζηταμε αν γινετε να αλλαξει η ωρα και να γινει 16:00 !!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μπορει να γινει?  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ianeira

Θα έρθω με τον Diasnet ίσως και ένα δυο άτομα ακόμα. Συμφωνώ για 16:00  ::

----------


## alsafi

Οκ και εγω θα παρω τον LET ME FLY και αλλους 2-3 και θα σας ερθω  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Οκ και εγω θα παρω τον LET ME FLY και αλλους 2-3 και θα σας ερθω


Πάρε με τηλέφωνο μπας κι έρθω κι εγώ!

----------


## LetMeFly

Aντε θα σας κραταω και κανα σοκολατακι να γιορτασουμε το πρωτο μου post :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Aντε θα σας κραταω και κανα σοκολατακι να γιορτασουμε το πρωτο μου post


Με ρέγουλο ...
Μην το ξεφτιλίζεις.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αν είσαστε καλά παιδάκια μπορεί να έρθω και εγώ.  ::

----------

